# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  24h-Rennen Semmering Teamsuche!!!

## Mergol

Da meine Teamkollegen von letztdem Jahr heuer keine Zeit haben komme ich dieses Jahr alleine an.
Also meine Frage sucht wer einen Fahrer für ein 4er oder 6er Team?

Ich weiß es ist noch sehr früh für das Thema Fahrersuche, aber vielleicht gibt es ja schon jemanden der wenn sucht! 
Bei Fragen oder Interesse einfach PN

lg Raphi

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ich blend mich auch mal ein!

Würd mich auch extrem reizen da mal mit zu fahren. Für die Einzelwertung fehlt mir heuer die Zeit zur richtigen Vorbereitung, aber Teamwertung wäre OK.
Bin aber sicher keiner der um die Plätze fighten wird. Just for fun ist das Moto  :Wink: 

Sollte das wo passen meldet euch einfach.

----------


## Mergol

Es is ja eh a reines Spaßrennen dabei sein is alles 
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer, dann könnten wir unser eigenes Team bilden.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Des wär natürlich auch a Idee  :Wink:

----------


## 951Jonas

Mich würde es auch sehr reizen da mal mit zu fahren! 
War zwar noch nie am Semmering, aber die Videos und Berichte von dem Rennen 
sehen  ja mal sehr gut aus!
Gehöre auch sicher nicht zu den schnellsten, dabei sein ist alles!

----------


## NutCracker

Bock hätte ich ja auch, aber 8 Stunden Anreiseweg ist mir leider zu viel  :Frown: 

Edit: kommt zufällig jemand aus der nähe von 79618 Rheinfelden und hätte lust eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden oder so?
Einfach melden, habe wirklich großes Interesse  :Smile:

----------


## 951Jonas

Hey, komm aus 72393 Burladingen, da sollte sich doch fast was machen lassen mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft oder?

----------


## NutCracker

Hört sich gut an! 
Wenn hier was auf die Beine gestellt wird, würde ich mich da gerne anschließen  :Wink:

----------


## Mergol

des klingt ja schon mal gut,
a 4er Team könnt ma machn wenn alle einverstanden wären!

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ja 4 wären wir schon, muss dann aber auch ernst gemeint sein von einem Jeden  :Wink: 

Bis 10. Mai müssen wir uns einig sein, kann mir vorstellen das die Plätze bei den 4er Teams schnell weg sind.

----------


## 951Jonas

Also ich wäre sicher dabei!

----------


## NutCracker

Bin auch dabei!  :Smile:

----------


## Mergol

ich war letztes Jahr dabei und bin es heuer auch!

----------


## NutCracker

Habt ihr zufällig alle Facebook oder sowas? wir könnten uns eine Gruppe machen um auszutauschen bzw. organisatorische Dinge klären  :Wink:

----------


## Mergol

Facebook hätt ich, Skype auch!!! gut wer noch ein oder mehrere Betreuer falls wer wenn kennt der lust hätte

----------


## 951Jonas

Facebook hätte ich auch!

----------


## NutCracker

Gibt es einen Namen für das Team? 

Also wenn ihr wollt, schreibt mir mal eine PM mit eurem Namen, dann schicke ich euch ne Anfrage und mach ne Gruppe auf  :Smile:

----------


## NutCracker

Gruppe ist erstellt  :Wink:

----------


## Tridente

Hallo zusammen, suche noch ein Plätzchen in einem Team-ist bei euch noch was frei...? Gruss Tridente

----------

